# Craigslist Mn: Fs Clausing Mill



## Uglydog (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven't seen it, don't know the seller, But thought this was a pretty hot price.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/5198250111.html
Clausing vertical mill. $700 OBO. Tons of tooling available too.

Depending on when & where I might get talked into helping with the haul.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 1, 2015)

Hmmmm, too bad I've got one already.  Now, if that was a Clausing 8540 horizontal mill I'd be all over it.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 1, 2015)

Boy they never  go that cheap around here.
Daryl, Could you load that on the firetruck and bring it to Florida?


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 1, 2015)

Don't know about the firetruck...
But, if you pay the mileage out and back we might be able to work something out.
Might also cost you a fresh seafood dinner!

Daryl
MN


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's a Clausing 8540 for sale in Florida http://www.vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=1222
Maybe the two of you can work something out.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 1, 2015)

JPigg55 said:


> Here's a Clausing 8540 for sale in Florida http://www.vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=1222
> Maybe the two of you can work something out.



You're such a tease!!!!   Too bad the ad is from 2013.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 1, 2015)

LOL, sorry didn't pay attention to the date.
Will keep my eyes open for you though.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 1, 2015)

If I can find one close to home I'd really like to know about it. I might consider an Atlas horizontal mill too.  Either way I am in no hurry as I can get by with my 8520 for the time being.


----------



## wlburton (Sep 2, 2015)

I bought the one on the Minneapolis Craig's List on Sunday and am slowly dismantling it at their house (they're in White Bear Lake) so I can fit it into my Nissan Sentra.  It needs to be taken apart for some serious rust removal and cleaning anyway.  I'm not sure why they still have it listed.  I've been looking for one of these for a long time and was shocked when it showed up on CL Sunday afternoon but not too shocked to jump on it.  Terry, I know you have one of these and I may have some questions for you at some point if I run into any snags getting it up and running.  Daryl, if I can't manage to get the knee off and separate the column from the foot I may need some help moving the heavy parts.  They need it totally gone in about ten days.  I'm going to work on it some more tomorrow and with luck I'll get it broken down sufficiently to move it by myself.  They also have a very restorable 9" South Bend lathe if it's not sold already (it's still listed too).  When I get it all home and get it cleaned up and put back together I'll post some pictures.

Bill Burton


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 2, 2015)

Bill,
It's great that you scored a mill!
Tonight (Wednesday) I don't get off work until 6pm.
Thursday I should be able to get to White Bear Lake between 2-3pm if you'd like a hand! Let me know if I should bring anything to help move or lift stuff.
Friday through Monday my wife has me booked. I won't even see my shop. Let alone do cool stuff like facilitate a machine tool addiction.

Please advise if you want assist on Thursday. If so I'll pack dirty jeans and steel toed boots. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Sep 2, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Bill,
> It's great that you scored a mill!
> Tonight (Wednesday) I don't get off work until 6pm.
> Thursday I should be able to get to White Bear Lake between 2-3pm if you'd like a hand! Let me know if I should bring anything to help move or lift stuff.
> ...


Thanks so much for the offer Daryl!  As it turns out I got a call this morning from Doug Broberg who will be picking up a double drill press from the same people on Friday, so I will be helping him dismantle and load it and he will haul what's left there of the mill for me in his truck.  I managed to get it all taken apart today and loaded everything but the stand/base in my little car.  Now I just have to lug the parts down to the basement!  Cleaning this mill up and reassembling it is going to take a while, but it looks like mechanically everything is fine (even the "sensitive feed" is intact).  It came with a DRO installed.  If that works it will make it a REALLY good deal.

Bill Burton


----------



## rex21 (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been looking at the mill and lathe ads since posted. Nice buy on the mill! Did you happen to look at the lathe closely? Is it in decent shape?


----------



## wlburton (Sep 2, 2015)

Apparently the lathe is also sold but they haven't taken down the ads for some reason.  It had a fair amount of removable rust and a little wear on the bed but had a lot of potential.  If I didn't already have a 10L I would have bought it.  Craig's List is funny--I had almost given up on finding a Clausing mill and then suddenly one appeared at a really good price.  Being a "semi-retired" person for a year now I have a better ability to jump on something like this and the time to put in the elbow grease that will be required to get it in shape (which I also enjoy a lot).  The mill is in pieces now but I will post pictures when I get it put back together--and I'm crossing my fingers that the DRO is functional.

Bill Burton


----------



## rex21 (Sep 2, 2015)

That sucks! I had just emailed, but I guess I have the answer now. Thank you. I look everyday on craigslist hoping to find deals. Problem is when I do, my fun coupons are at too low a level for me to act.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 2, 2015)

Bill, congrats on your 8520 purchase!   Once you get her cleaned up and running you will love it. Having a DRO on it is a huge advantage, too, plus your fine feed is in good shape, which can be an expensive repair. As for questions, feel free to contact me anytime, I will be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 3, 2015)

Bill,
As you know, you met Broberg from the "Summer Gathering" at my place. Not a HM member as he regards himself as a woodworker. 

Advise should you want assistance rucking the mill to your basement.
I'm available as early as Tuesday next week after 2pm.

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I guess I'll close out this thread by posting before and after pictures of the mill, now that I have it all cleaned up and reassembled. I haven't posted a photo before so I hope I'm doing it right.  I had to fill and repaint the bottom third but was able to derust and clean up the rest of it while it was disassembled--a job I've gotten pretty good at with practice on several machines and, like many of you, actually enjoy.  Everything seems to work, including the DRO.  I'm now "accessorizing" it and beginning to learn how to use it properly.  Because it was so reasonably priced to begin with I decided to go ahead and buy a Servo power feed for the X axis (it cost nearly as much as the mill).  It's sold specifically for the Clausing and is supposed to just bolt on--we'll see.  This mill is ideal for me and I hope to use it for many years.

Bill


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill, great buy!  Will you be doing a thread on the servo power feed?


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 8, 2015)

You've got her looking great, Bill!  She was just a diamond in the rough and you did an excellent job of making her sparkle.

As 34_40 mentioned, I hope you will be doing a thread on the Servo power feed project. I've been looking for a solution to that problem but was not aware that Servo offered a unit specifically for the 8520. Good luck, and I will be looking forward to your future posts.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update!
Let us know about 1st Chips.

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Jan 16, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> You've got her looking great, Bill!  She was just a diamond in the rough and you did an excellent job of making her sparkle.
> 
> As 34_40 mentioned, I hope you will be doing a thread on the Servo power feed project. I've been looking for a solution to that problem but was not aware that Servo offered a unit specifically for the 8520. Good luck, and I will be looking forward to your future posts.


As requested, I posted a thread about my power feed installation (my first original thread that included photos--and it worked!).  

Bill


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 17, 2016)

wlburton said:


> As requested, I posted a thread about my power feed installation (my first original thread that included photos--and it worked!).
> 
> Bill



The thread that Bill is referring to can be found here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/servo-brand-power-feed-installation-on-clausing-8520.42085/


----------

